# Is this flirting?



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

When I practice the piano, Maggie walks on the keyboard, preens my hands, and coos and coos and coos. Then she plops down on her tummy, pulls her head in so her neck turns into a big blob, and coos even more frantically. I often lean down and kiss her head and her back, and she coos and coos and coos. Does she just really like music or is this mating behavior or what? She's clearly decided I'm her one true love because she follows me around constantly and won't let me out of her sight.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Siobhan said:


> When I practice the piano, Maggie walks on the keyboard, preens my hands, and coos and coos and coos. Then she plops down on her tummy, pulls her head in so her neck turns into a big blob, and coos even more frantically. I often lean down and kiss her head and her back, and she coos and coos and coos. Does she just really like music or is this mating behavior or what? She's clearly decided I'm her one true love because she follows me around constantly and won't let me out of her sight.


Maybe shes trying to "sing" or shes covering her ears and trying to get you to stop playing


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

she is wondering why you don't mate with her.. usually the cock bird will top the hen when they plop down on their tummy as you say she is doing. that girl needs a boy friend..lol..


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm afraid she has to be content with me. LOL There's a music show on PBS and she's watching it. I think she also likes music. As soon as it started, she popped her head up and went straight for the TV.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Siobhan said:


> I'm afraid she has to be content with me. LOL There's a music show on PBS and she's watching it. I think she also likes music. As soon as it started, she popped her head up and went straight for the TV.


yes..sounds are important as the male coos to the hen.


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

Siobhan said:


> When I practice the piano, Maggie walks on the keyboard, preens my hands, and coos and coos and coos. Then she plops down on her tummy, pulls her head in so her neck turns into a big blob, and coos even more frantically. I often lean down and kiss her head and her back, and she coos and coos and coos. Does she just really like music or is this mating behavior or what? She's clearly decided I'm her one true love because she follows me around constantly and won't let me out of her sight.


lovely^^ these pigeons are really adorable especially hens~ so cute when they act this way^.^~


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

but these hens must have a pair they'll need^^


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

If I'd waited an hour to post, it would have become obvious. She wants me to be her boyfriend. LOL Unfortunately, i'm neither a boy nor a pigeon, so it'll never work out between us. At least she's not grumpy about it, like parrots are. She's affectionate to the point I'm embarrassed for her.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Siobhan said:


> If I'd waited an hour to post, it would have become obvious. She wants me to be her boyfriend. LOL Unfortunately, i'm neither a boy nor a pigeon, so it'll never work out between us. At least she's not grumpy about it, like parrots are. She's affectionate to the point I'm embarrassed for her.


I thought you already knew from being told in other posts..lol.. if you know pigeon behavior it is obvious. some pet owners want to choose it is just benign affection like a dog..lol.. she sounds like a hoot.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

I did know, that's the point I was making. She might as well have brought me flowers and asked me out to dinner, it was that blatant. Poor dear, I don't know how to break it to her. My female Quaker parrot tried very hard to romance my boy Quaker last spring and he rejected her decidedly and instantly, and she moped for about five minutes and that was that. Maggie seems more inclined to follow the example of my boy budgie, who has been trying to romance my girl budgie for months with absolutely no success and no hope of success, but he is not easily discouraged, and neither is Maggie. At one point last evening, she was up on my chest, snuggled under my chin, cooing as sweetly as she possibly could to woo me. LOL


----------

